
Floyd Mayweather and DJ Khaled Sued in $32M Crypto Scam - bhalina
https://blocklr.com/news/floyd-mayweather-dj-khaled-sued-32-million-crypto-scam/
======
jklepatch
Like with Bitconnect, influencers are sued as well. They should not receive
the same penalties as the founders, but they definitely should be sanctioned
for their lack of due diligence and the consequences this had due to their
celebrity status..

